# Fisher Minute Mount Push plates



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

hello, im currently fixing up a older fisher plow the conventional one. I have boughten a head gear unit to convert it to minute mount style and im looking for the push plates for a 96 2500 8 lub pick up. Just wondering if anyone has a set they are selling. Thank you!


----------

